# Nut drivers??



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Magnetic Kleins all day. Good for starting bolts in spring nuts, ballast screws,ground pigtails, mounting boxes/panels etc. I use 3' but I have a set of 6' which I haven't used yet. So I could definitely recommend the 3 inch shank.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sockets,allans,phillips,square head,I adapted all to use in my impact. I keep two sizes of straight edge Klein screw drivers in my pouch,mostly for knock-outs and prying.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing against Klein's nutdriver, I have a them in both 3" and 6" they work fine. But I use these milwaukees more often. They are magnetic and the universal head will work on different types of fasteners..as an example the square head bolts on beam clamps can be turned with the 3/8. If you work with threaded rod the pass through handle comes in handy as well. Downside for some however is they only come in 3"shank.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm a fan of the 6" personally. Doing a lot of commercial/industrial work, it is nice to get your hand further away from what your working on. Saves me from getting cut up on panel cans or jb's. 

Only once or twice did I need a 3" to fit in a spot where the 6" couldn't go, but that's what speed wrenches are for.


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have Klein 3" and Milwaukee 3" and I use the Milwaukee set exclusively


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Magnetic 6" Kleins. I have had my set for 8 years with no complaints.


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Do the Milwaukee heads slip though? Since the head fits multiple types? I'm leaning towards 6'' kliens because that's what I see most people using. I'm not sure though, if you guys say you like Milwaukee more I don't want to overlook that. What about Wera?


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Like what about these? I couldn't find a good looking set from Wera but Wiha is great too,
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000T9XWBG/ref=pd_aw_sims_1?pi=AC_SX230_QL60


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I use the Wiha drive-loc set, they're not magnetic, but deeper then most and are adjustable in length and take up little room, since you only need 1 handle.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, thought I attached it.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I have this milwaukee nut driver set and it works fine but I intend to pickup a wiha set for my home set o









f tools.


----------



## JamesWilliams (Feb 5, 2015)

I highly recommend the Klein magnetic drivers especially for smaller botls/nuts. However, a nut driver with a hollow shaft is very useful at times where you need to loosen/tighten just the nut but the bolt is to long for the average driver.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a set of Klein 6", they're great.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have have horrible luck with magnetic kleins. The magnet has fell out of almost each one. I am trying Milwaukee now


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

i have a cheap set of Crescent nut drivers i got from HD with my gift card from work. theyre adequate, but not as quality feeling as the 2 Klein nut drivers i bought to go with them. all 3 inch. they have come in handy! but i like the look of the milwaukee ones for sure...and that drive-loc set by wiha seems really nice! might look into getting that one day...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the 6" Klein set now. 
I preferred the old style Craftsman industrial set that I used for 20+ years. They were deep well, triangular shaped handles and had a shank that excepted a wrench. The set came with more then then the Klein one. I finally broke 1 and couldn't replace it. 
I don't like magnetized tools as a general rule. But I do carry a magnetizer/demagnetizer for them rare times.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

*Xcelite tools.*

Look up Xcelite tools on Google.
They're still U.S. made. They might have what you need. I bought their tools for over 50 years.
They sure got pricey, compared to what I paid. Still great quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Highly recommend klein 6 inch magnetic. They are awesome and I have never been in a situation where the 6 inch wouldn't fit and I needed a 3 inch.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Cdawg said:


> Highly recommend klein 6 inch magnetic. They are awesome and I have never been in a situation where the 6 inch wouldn't fit and I needed a 3 inch.


that's what she said...


----------

